# Does anyone remember Jon Gnagy?



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone remember this artist that use to be on TV, and did all the pencil drawing? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQyXzwJRUN4


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

a bit before my time to have seen it air, but that is super cool. Thanks RE!


----------

